# Pro Seam Rippers



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's one of the products my wife makes.
Seam Rippers------nothing cheap about them----best sellers are the Rosewoods
Second pic shows you the tenon.
We try to make only the highest quality products---makes them easy to sell.

Funny story---but true
Lady walks in the booth and buys a seam ripper----makes the conment if you dropped the price to $5.00 you could sell more---we both laughed, and explained to her that we just raised the price trying to slow down the sales.

These are made in runs of a 100 at a time. The pic is of the last 27----time for Margie to make another batch.

Hope this helps all you folks who sent PM's------:biggrin:


----------



## Paladin (Aug 20, 2010)

*Pricing?*

Nicely done. What do you sell them for?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

We get a ten dollar bill for them. Marked them up from $8.00 to slow the sales down.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking good Gary and @ $10 they are nicely priced to move.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

You should see someone who belongs to a quilting club find them. We have sold as many as 20 at a time----makes a super gift for a friend.


----------



## tim self (Aug 20, 2010)

Where are you buying the ripper part?  I assume you're buying a plastic handled one and removing it.  Nice idea.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup------we buy them by the 100 and toss the blue away.:biggrin:

We are talking about upgradeing our web site to a store and selling several items----this may be one of them.

Now all I have to do is make the time to get that project started.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice Gary.  How long are the handles on your rippers?


----------



## LEAP (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice, I've been making them for my wifes quilting club for a while. I also made some with the penn state file pen by removing the file and epoxying in the seam ripper.


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 20, 2010)

how do you remove the tool from the plastic?  Pliers?  Or do you need to heat them?

- Joe


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

Joe----both


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting those Gary.  I really like the looks of them.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Jamie-----the wife enjoys making them and the design works perfect.


----------



## knifecut (Aug 24, 2010)

Saw some seam rippers at http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22944573 that kept the plastic handles. also at http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Wood-Turning/Seam-Ripper/m-p/54206


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 24, 2010)

Those pictures are Williams and are in another posted thread.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> how do you remove the tool from the plastic? Pliers? Or do you need to heat them?
> 
> - Joe


 
I actually picked up a few from Joanne's the other day so I could try this and I could pull the metal part out by hand.  Looks like it's just press fit in there, no glue or anything.  At least not on the ones that I bought.


----------

